# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الأجنبية الجنائية  Foreign Criminal Laws >  محكمة النقض الفرنسية تعتبر وضع الموظف لكاميرا مخفية دون علم زملائه أو صاحب العمل خطأً

## د.شيماء عطاالله

محكمة النقض الفرنسية تعتبر وضع الموظف لكاميرا مخفية دون علم زملائه أو صاحب العمل خطأً جسيماً يبرر فصله من العمل


وقد استقرت أحكام المحكمة أنه لا يمكن لصاحب العمل تثبيت كاميرا مراقبة دون احترام شروط معينة ، ومنها علم الموظفين .

كما قررت المحكمة في الطعن الماثل أنه لا يمكن للموظف تركيب كاميرا في مقر الشركة، بدون علم زملائه في العمل وبدون ترخيص من صاحب العمل وهو ما يعد مخالفة لآداب الوظيفة وخطأُ جسيماً يبرر فصله .

وفي حالة الفصل التأديبي ، يجب على صاحب العمل بدء الإجراء في غضون شهرين من اكتشاف الحقائق .

في هذه الحالة، كان مقر إدارة السجن. وقام الموظف بإخفاء كاميرا على رف ووضعها بين ملفين معلقين، متصلين بمسجل رقمي، متصلين بشاشة تليفزيون. ليتمكن بعد ذلك من تسجيل وعرض جميع الأنشطة والحركات في المباني التي تخضع للمراقبة المستمرة .

حاول أن يوضح أن وظيفته هي اختبار المعدات .

أجاب صاحب العمل والقاضي بأنه لم يكن هناك حاجة إلى إخفاء الكاميرا .

الغرفة الاجتماعية الطعن رقم 19 – 10 – 154 جلسة 5 فبراير 2020


الحكم باللغة الفرنسية على موقع التشريعات الفرنسية (الحكومي) على الرابط التالى

https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...echExpJuriJudi


المصدر 

https://www.cc.gov.eg/?p=434

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

R&#201;PUBLIQUE FRANCAISE
AU NOM DU PEUPLE FRANCAIS

LA COUR DE CASSATION, CHAMBRE SOCIALE, a rendu l'arrêt suivant :


SOC.

IK



COUR DE CASSATION
______________________


Audience publique du 5 février 2020




Rejet


Mme LEPRIEUR, conseiller doyen
faisant fonction de président



Arrêt n° 141 F-D

Pourvoi n° E 19-10.154




R &#201; P U B L I Q U E F R A N &#199; A I S E

_________________________

AU NOM DU PEUPLE FRAN&#199;AIS
_________________________


ARR&#202;T DE LA COUR DE CASSATION, CHAMBRE SOCIALE, DU 5 F&#201;VRIER 2020

M. W... I..., domicilié [...] , a formé le pourvoi n° E 19-10.154 contre l'arrêt rendu le 8 novembre 2018 par la cour d'appel d'Aix-en-Provence (17e chambre), dans le litige l'opposant à la société Idex énergies, société par actions simplifiée, dont le siège est [...] , défenderesse à la cassation.

Le demandeur invoque, à l'appui de son pourvoi, le moyen unique de cassation annexé au présent arrêt.

Le dossier a été communiqué au procureur général.

Sur le rapport de Mme Le Lay, conseiller, les observations de la SCP Bernard Hémery, Carole Thomas-Raquin, Martin Le Guerer, avocat de M. I..., de la SCP Célice, Texidor, Périer, avocat de la société Idex énergies, après débats en l'audience publique du 7 janvier 2020 où étaient présents Mme Leprieur, conseiller doyen faisant fonction de président, Mme Le Lay, conseiller rapporteur, M. Pietton, conseiller, et Mme Lavigne, greffier de chambre,

la chambre sociale de la Cour de cassation, composée des président et conseillers précités, après en avoir délibéré conformément à la loi, a rendu le présent arrêt.

Faits et procédure

1. Selon l'arrêt attaqué (Aix-en-Provence, 8 novembre 2018) et les productions, M. I... a été engagé par la société Idex énergies à compter du 1er février 2003 en qualité de technicien chargé de la maintenance et affecté à la maison d'arrêt de Luynes.

2. Après avoir été convoqué le 8 août 2012 à un entretien préalable, il a été licencié pour faute grave le 14 septembre 2012.

3. Contestant son licenciement, le salarié a saisi la juridiction prud'homale de diverses demandes indemnitaires.

Examen du moyen

Sur le moyen, pris en sa première branche

Enoncé du moyen

4. Le salarié fait grief à l'arrêt de le débouter de toutes ses demandes alors « qu'aucun fait fautif ne peut à lui seul justifier l'engagement de poursuites disciplinaires au-delà d'un délai de deux mois à compter du jour où l'employeur en a eu connaissance à moins que ce fait ait donné lieu, dans le même délai, à l'exercice de poursuites pénales. Ayant estimé que les faits reprochés au salarié étaient constitutifs d'une faute grave, sans rechercher comme elle y était invitée par ce dernier, ni à quelle date ils avaient été commis, ni à quelle date l'employeur en avait eu connaissance, la cour d'appel n'a pas donné de base légale à sa décision au regard de l'article L. 1332-4 du code du travail.»

Réponse de la Cour

5. La cour d'appel, qui a constaté que la lettre de licenciement indiquait que trois salariés avaient découvert les 29 juin et 10 juillet 2012 l'installation d'une caméra dans les ateliers de maintenance de l'administration pénitentiaire, a fait ressortir que l'engagement des poursuites disciplinaires avait eu lieu moins de deux mois après que l'employeur a eu connaissance de ces faits.

6. Le moyen n'est pas fondé.

Sur le moyen, pris en ses autres branches

Enoncé du moyen

7. Le salarié fait le même grief à l'arrêt alors :

« 1°/ que la faute grave est celle qui rend impossible le maintien du salarié dans l'entreprise ; qu'en retenant, pour décider que le licenciement de M. I... procédait d'une faute grave justifiant son renvoi immédiat, qu'il avait outrepassé les prérogatives de l'administration pénitentiaire et filmé ses collègues à leur insu, la cour d'appel, qui n'a pas caractérisé une faute rendant impossible le maintien de M. I... au sein de la société Idex énergies, a violé les articles L. 1234-1, L. 1234-5 et L. 1234-9 du code du travail ;

2°/ que la faute grave, qui est celle qui rend impossible le maintien du salarié dans l'entreprise, s'apprécie au regard de l'ensemble des circonstances de l'espèce ; qu'en retenant la faute grave, sans rechercher, comme elle y était pourtant invitée, si l'ancienneté du salarié, l'absence d'antécédents disciplinaires avant l'été 2012, le comportement exemplaire du salarié lors d'une évasion en 2006 et la prime reçue en 2010, étaient de nature à démontrer la qualité du travail du salarié sur presque dix années au service de la société Idex énergies et priver cette faute de son caractère de gravité, la cour d'appel n'a pas donné de base légale à sa décision au regard des articles L. 1234-1, L. 1234-5 et L. 1234-9 du code du travail ;

3°/ que les juges du fond ont l'obligation de rechercher la cause exacte du licenciement. En considérant que le licenciement de M. I... était justifié par son comportement constitutif d'une faute grave, sans rechercher, ainsi qu'elle y était invitée par les conclusions d'appel de l'exposant, si son licenciement ne s'inscrivait pas dans le cadre d'une volonté de l'employeur de réduire les effectifs, la cour d'appel a méconnu l'étendue de ses pouvoirs et a violé l'article L. 1235-1 du code du travail, dans sa rédaction applicable au litige. »

Réponse de la Cour

8. Appréciant souverainement les éléments de fait et de preuve qui lui étaient soumis et sans être tenue d'entrer dans le détail de l'argumentation des parties, la cour d'appel, écartant par là-même toute autre cause de licenciement, a relevé que le salarié avait mis en place, à l'insu de ses collègues de travail et sans autorisation, une caméra dans les locaux de l'administration pénitentiaire et a pu décider que ce fait était constitutif d'une faute grave.

9. Le moyen n'est donc pas fondé.

PAR CES MOTIFS, la Cour,

REJETTE le pourvoi ;

Condamne M. I... aux dépens ;

En application de l'article 700 du code de procédure civile, rejette les demandes ;

Ainsi fait et jugé par la Cour de cassation, chambre sociale, et prononcé par le président en son audience publique du cinq février deux mille vingt.
MOYEN ANNEXE au présent arrêt

Moyen produit par la SCP Bernard Hémery, Carole Thomas-Raquin, Martin Le Guerer, avocat aux Conseils, pour M. I...

Il est fait grief à l'arrêt infirmatif attaqué d'AVOIR débouté M. I... de toutes ses prétentions ;

AUX MOTIFS QUE « M. I... a été au service de la société Idex Energies du 1er février 2003 au 14 septembre 2012, date de la lettre de licenciement pour faute grave dont il conteste la matérialité des motifs ; ce salarié, depuis son engagement, était affecté à la maison d'arrêt de [...] en qualité de technicien chargé de la maintenance ; la lettre de rupture est notamment motivée comme suis : "(avoir) pris l'initiative d'installer, sans aucune directive de votre hiérarchie, une caméra dans les ateliers de maintenance de l'établissement pénitentiaire. Or, la fonction de surveillance de l'établissement pénitentiaire est une fonction régalienne strictement du ressort de l'Etat. En effet, trois salariés ont manifesté le 29 juin et le 10 juillet 2012 leur incompréhension et leur sentiment de malaise en découvrant l'installation d'une caméra orientée vers la porte d'entrée du bureau de maintenance et du bureau du responsable du service général maintenance. Cette caméra était dissimulée sur une étagère et placée entre deux dossiers suspendus, connectée à un enregistreur numérique, reliée à un écran vidéo qui vous permettait d'enregistrer et de visionner l'ensemble des activités et mouvements dans les locaux surveillés en continu. Il est évident que par l'installation de cette caméra enregistreuse, vous avez porté atteinte à l'image de ceux que vous avez filmé à votre insu. Nous considérons que vous portez l'entière responsabilité de cette situation et nous ne tenons pas à prendre davantage de risque avec vous." ; le salarié tente de s'exonérer en affirmant qu'il entrait dans ses fonctions de tester les matériels, après les avoir réparés, et que c'est dans le cadre de ces tests qu'il aurait mis en position de fonctionnement cette caméra, propriété de l'administration pénitentiaire ; l'intéressé, en revanche, conteste formellement avoir cherché à dissimuler cet appareil ; mais l'employeur démontre que le salarié a effectivement dissimulé cette caméra à ses collègues de travail qui en témoignent (Mmes V..., B..., Mm. S... et J...), lesquels, outrés de cette surveillance à leur insu, ont fait part à leur employeur de leur légitime indignation ; il n'est pas douteux que si, comme il l'affirme, M. I... avait voulu tester un appareil défectueux, il n'était nul besoin de le dissimuler pour le tester ; le fait d'avoir outrepassé les prérogatives de l'administration pénitentiaire, en filmant, sans autorisation, des locaux situés dans une enceinte carcérale, puis le fait, certain, que le salarié a filmé, à leur insu, ses collègues de travail, sans motif légitime, justifiait son licenciement pour un motif justifiant son renvoi immédiat » (cf. arrêt p. 3, quatre derniers § - p. 4, § 4.

1°/ ALORS QU' aucun fait fautif ne peut à lui seul justifier l'engagement de poursuites disciplinaires au-delà d'un délai de deux mois à compter du jour où l'employeur en a eu connaissance, à moins que ce fait ait donné lieu, dans le même délai, à l'exercice de poursuites pénales ; qu'en ayant estimé que les faits reprochés à M. W... I... étaient constitutifs d'une faute grave, sans rechercher comme elle y était invitée par ce dernier, ni à quelle date ils avaient été commis, ni à quelle date la S.A.S. Idex Energies en avait eu connaissance, la cour d'appel n'a pas donné de base légale à sa décision au regard de l'article L 1332-4 du Code du travail.

2°/ ALORS QUE, d'une part et subsidiairement, la faute grave est celle qui rend impossible le maintien du salarié dans l'entreprise ; qu'en retenant, pour décider que le licenciement de M. I... procédait d'une faute grave justifiant son renvoi immédiat, qu'il avait outrepassé les prérogatives de l'administration pénitentiaire et filmé ses collègues à leur insu, la cour d'appel, qui n'a pas caractérisé une faute rendant impossible le maintien de M. I... au sein de la société Idex Energies, a violé les articles L 1234-1, L 1234-5 et L 1234-9 du code du travail ;

3°/ ALORS QUE, d'autre part et subsidiairement, la faute grave, qui est celle qui rend impossible le maintien du salarié dans l'entreprise, s'apprécie au regard de l'ensemble des circonstances de l'espèce ; qu'en retenant la faute grave, sans rechercher, comme elle y était pourtant invitée, si l'ancienneté du salarié, l'absence d'antécédents disciplinaires avant l'été 2012, le comportement exemplaire du salarié lors d'une évasion en 2006 et la prime reçue en 2010, étaient de nature à démontrer la qualité du travail du salarié sur presque dix années au service de la société Idex Energies et priver cette faute de son caractère de gravité, la cour d'appel n'a pas donné de base légale à sa décision au regard des articles L. 1234-1, L. 1234-5 et L. 1234-9 du code du travail ;

4°/ ALORS QUE, en outre et en tout état de cause, les juges du fond ont l'obligation de rechercher la cause exacte du licenciement ; qu'en considérant que le licenciement de M. I... était justifié par son comportement constitutif d'une faute grave, sans rechercher, ainsi qu'elle y était invitée par les conclusions d'appel de l'exposant, si son licenciement ne s'inscrivait pas dans le cadre d'une volonté de l'employeur de réduire les effectifs, la cour d'appel a méconnu l'étendue de ses pouvoirs et a violé l'article L 1235-1 du code du travail, dans sa rédaction applicable au litige ;ECLI:FR:CCASS:2020:SO00141



https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/juri/...T000041585909/

----------

